# Excelsior



## gadunka888 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok..... since i m a mantis n00b, is excelsior necessary for mantids? in which part of the terraruim must you put it? ( on top or as a kind of substrate?


----------



## bassist (Jun 11, 2009)

It's not needed.


----------



## jacksun (Jun 11, 2009)

No, it isn't necessary. It is used to provide climbing and perching areas for the mantids and for prey to climb on. You can use other material, excelsior is just commonly used because it is clean, dry, has some rigidity, and is easy to handle and inexpensive.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 11, 2009)

So if u do use it, it can be stretched out from the botttom up, I like to wrap a piece of it around something tall and pull it near the bottom so there is plenty of hanging room.


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't use it much at all. Some people cram their fruit fly enclosures with it which is really not needed.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 11, 2009)

Yea I only use a small handful when shipping, I hate having it hold all the flies down, cant hardly get them out with all that excelsior in it!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> I don't use it much at all. Some people cram their fruit fly enclosures with it which is really not needed.


Yeah, I think that some folks get that idea from receiving commercial pots which are packed with the stuff, presumably to help in shipping or to provide excelsior for new pots. If you use just a little, with the strands well stretched out, the flies will perch on it like birds on a wire. Very cute, but I feed 'em anyway!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 12, 2009)

I find that they are only good for really small mantises or when mantises are small. Once a mantis is heavy enough, the excelsior won't provide support anymore and it'll just be in the way. It's like trying to walk in a haystack.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]I use alittle in 32oz cups with my mantids, also some with my ff cups. In your ff what do you use if not excelsior?[/SIZE]


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2009)

I started using the coruglated cardboard, and I just posted a topic on them in the food and feeding section, so many maggots and no more cup room :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]I use alittle in 32oz cups with my mantids, also some with my ff cups. In your ff what do you use if not excelsior?[/SIZE]


I don't use anything. It's not needed.


----------

